# Panantukan  Pananjakman Apprenticeship Course



## James Miller (Oct 23, 2014)

Horizon Martial Arts Friday Night Seminar Series Presents:
Presas Arnis Grand Master "Datu Tim" Hartman

Datu Tim Hartman 
is one of the World&#8217;s leading authority on Filipino Martial Arts. Has taught through out North & South America, Europe, the Caribbean and the Philippines. 

Panantukan
Also known as &#8220;Dirty Boxing&#8221;, combines elements of Boxing, Trapping and limb destructions to make for one of the most effective open hand systems that came from the Philippines.

When:
Friday November 14th, 6:30pm - 9:30pm
Saturday November 15th, 11:00am - 5:00pm

Cost:
$49 for Friday
$69 for Saturday
$89 for both 

Where:
Horizon Martial Arts
280 Center Rd
West Seneca, NY 14224


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 12, 2014)

Two days and counting.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 12, 2014)

Have fun and I hope you have a good turnout!


----------

